# O3B - "Other Three Billion" - To Get Better Communications.



## mosaix (Jun 26, 2013)

_The O3b company has finally got its first four satellites in orbit.

They were launched on a Soyuz rocket from French Guiana after a day's delay due to unfavourable winds at the Sinnamary spaceport.

The satellites' deployment marks the first phase in O3b's construction of a novel telecommunications network.

It plans to put a constellation in the sky to handle voice and data traffic for mobile phone, internet and other service providers.

O3b is targeting parts of the world that currently have poor fibre-optic infrastructure._


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23028083


----------

